# New International Encyclopedia of Bible Difficulties by By: Gleason L. Archer Jr.



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 25, 2015)

For one wanting a book on Bible difficulties, especially in the context of defending bible inerrancy, is this book one of the best, or would you recommend something else? Thanks.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Stephen, just saw your post when I was hunting for something else. Here is a thread naming those that are the best (Archer's book is among them): http://www.puritanboard.com/f17/contradictions-scripture-81611/


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you Steve. Archers book on Amazon looks like a new edition, so i wonder if it has been revised?


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a copy of this book, which I read on Saturday 07/02. I have found it very helpful. It conforms to genuine reformed doctrine. The only mminus to this book is that the author refers to our Lord by His first name, without reference to His title. I find this a bit annoying.


----------

